# Are you afraid of the dark???



## jeeptastic (Sep 9, 2005)

BE HONEST!!

When you go hunting early in the mornings and you are walking through the woods, do you get a little spooked? 

I mainly mean with a bow, I guess because I feel a little safer with a gun. 

Tell the truth and any stories relating.


----------



## papagil (Sep 9, 2005)

I don't hunt with a bow, but even with a gun it's a little spooky sometimes


----------



## Limbshaker (Sep 9, 2005)

Only once, but it wasn't the darkness that spooked me, it was the boar hog that I couldn't see, but could hear.


----------



## coon dawg (Sep 9, 2005)

*lololol...........*

not even CLOSE............coon hunt by myself 90% of the time.   ..................have a friend that won't even head towards his stand till it's gettin' light.


----------



## Headshot (Sep 9, 2005)

I have walked up on some bedded deer that make me jump.  I don't get spooked to the point of taking my rifle off safety.  I hunt in Schley Co. and I am more concerned about stepping on a snake early in the season than 'woods boogers' coming after me.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 9, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 9, 2005)

not afraid but had a grouse flush 1 time in the mountians early 1 morning that almost made me mess my pants...

I don't even use a flashlight going into the woods once I know the property....


----------



## dominantpredator (Sep 9, 2005)

You are kidding , right?


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 9, 2005)

Not at all.....I coonhunted for years right by myself....Most of time I don't even carry a flashlight to the woods with me....


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 9, 2005)

NOT


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Sep 9, 2005)

Allright jeeptastic, give it up. You brought up the subject so let us know, are you afraid? I think we have all had those times where things just seem a little spooky for some reason. Going through thick pines,privet caves or whatever. There still seems to be a time or two each year when you feel like you can't get in your stand fast enough.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 9, 2005)

To expound a bit, over the past 3 seasons, in complete foggy blackness, I have stepped on a covey of wild quail (as opposed to the pen-raised variety. Those of you in the know understand the difference), climbed into a stand only to be attacked by limbs falling from above which were dislodged by startled turkey that was perched there, and dern near licked by a cow mere minutes after having a 'yote screech at his distant friends not more than 50 yards from my 20!

Yes! I've developed my fair share of skid marks and ain't too much of a man to admit it!


----------



## Randy (Sep 9, 2005)

No.  What is to be afraid of in the dark that is not to be afraid of in the light?


----------



## SADDADDY (Sep 9, 2005)

*Not*



			
				dominantpredator said:
			
		

> You are kidding , right?



Remember this is the same group that cries while sitting in the woods, so I would say the majority vote “yes”


----------



## big buck blaster (Sep 9, 2005)

the only time I am afraid of the dark is in downtown atlanta! I did have a faceoff with a armaidilla last year in the dark under my stand  during bow season that kind of got my blood pumping.he had to be persuaded with a big stick to let me get in my stand!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm with Jeff on this one.

It's not that I'm afraid of the dark or think something might get me but it's trying to not let something startle me even though it always does.

Just knowing a deer could jump up and run or a wild covey of quail flushing or even walking right next to an armadillo(sp), they never run until you almost step on them, keeps me very alert.  

THunter,  I agree, it doesn't bother me at all walking out after dark but for some reason the morning seems different.


----------



## jeeptastic (Sep 9, 2005)

*Called out!!*



			
				BOWHUNTER! said:
			
		

> Allright jeeptastic, give it up. You brought up the subject so let us know, are you afraid? I think we have all had those times where things just seem a little spooky for some reason. Going through thick pines,privet caves or whatever. There still seems to be a time or two each year when you feel like you can't get in your stand fast enough.




I will admit, I do get spooked a bit. This thread started because I went to the stand I plan on hunting Sat. morning to put out some distance markers. I hunt in the same club that Wornout Trails hunts, and if you have followed the "panther" threads, you know that Wornout Trails swears he saw one a season or two ago. Well, the stand I am hunting Sat. is the same stand he saw the cat in. It is aply named "big cat mountain". Now that doesn't sit well with me and I keep flashing back to the grissly scence from my favorite book "Where the Red Fern Grows". Yeh, I am a little spooked.


----------



## BIGGUS (Sep 9, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> No.  What is to be afraid of in the dark that is not to be afraid of in the light?


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## willhunt (Sep 9, 2005)

*Sometimes...*

I get a little spooked.  I've had Great Horned Owls, a herd of stampeding cattle and a three legged black lab scare the heck out of me while walking in in the dark.  The worst one was on Coleman River WMA years ago coming out in the dark unarmed (scout day).  I was sure a big black bear was following me.  

wh


----------



## coon dawg (Sep 9, 2005)

*got spooked once..........*

........but it wasn't the "dark" that did it...............5:30 in the am, half asleep, wind blowin very hard................and ya don't hear a donkey get up right behind ya when you are undoin' a cross-fence gate..........then he brays real loud about 3 feet behind ya................I wasn't half asleep anymore!!.......eeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyaaaahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## How2fish (Sep 9, 2005)

Going in opening day a few years ago...way back on our lease, I didn't turn on my flashlight...didn't want to spook the deer you understand...and I didn't spook the deer with a light..but might have from they yelling I was doing after stepping in a stump hole and spraining my knee so bad I had to fashion a crutch to get out of the woods...  

I and I think a lot of us may get a little spooked when it's starting to get dark in the evening...I never understood why that may be untill I talked to a buddy who is a natural history professor...he explained that a little nervousness is a primal fear left over from our ealriest ancestors...they were afraid of the falling darkness for good reason....that's when the big cats started to hunt ! Anyway I not afraid of the dark....I'm just in touch with my ROOTS...


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 9, 2005)

BIGGUS,

so are you saying you have never been startled in the early morning hours on your way to your stand? 

I bet your the type that wants to always be the driver so you don't have to be dropped off and you can sit in the truck until it starts cracking light.


----------



## the HEED! (Sep 9, 2005)

Going in early in the morning doesnt with daybreak coming  but after the evening hunt and darkness sets in its like something is watching me or following me, spooky............


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 9, 2005)

not afraid of the dark, but of course it is easy to get scared while in the dark......quail comes to mind.

Good to see many of you are though, my little brother (member here) is a little girly in the dark


----------



## Vernon Holt (Sep 9, 2005)

*Afraid of the Dark*

Children are taught to be afraid of the dark by being allowed to sleep with a light on.  Children seldom depart from basic matters acquired early in their life.

To most, it is the unknown that is associated with darkness that brings fear.  I was never afraid of any critter, but I have stepped in a few stumpholes that startled due to the suddenness and physical shock.


----------



## Lthomas (Sep 9, 2005)

I have gotten startled by a covey of quail hundreds of times. I think that there is a big dif between startled and down right skeerd. Anyone can be startled when sudden events unfold in the blink of an eye. A skeerd person is not willing to put himself or herself into those situations. They have let their own minds and imaginations get away with them. Kinda like the black panter thing. Some people are held prisioner by their own imagination.


----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 9, 2005)

Not afraid but have left a few skid marks in my draws.
When i was a teenager i hunted the same piece of ground every weekend. I new every inch of that place so i never carried a flashlight. Well after dark one day i am walking down the dirt road on the way back home and i stepped on a snake. I dont know why but i froze, unable to move. (i am not afraid of any snake) I could actually feel the snake striking my boot over and over again. I finaly pined his head with my other boot and stomped him into a greasy spot. Turned out to be a highly upset king snake. I have been carrying a light ever since.
 Stupid turkeys all ways scare the crap out of me when they take off in the dark, sounds like the world is coming apart.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 9, 2005)

No.


----------



## DYI hunting (Sep 9, 2005)

Depends on the situation.  In the woods hunting, not really ever scared.  Lost in the sandbox at night, somewhat scared.  Lost in the sandbox with the need of a M-16, pretty scared.


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm not afraid of the dark.

I think the question ought to be, "Are you afraid of what's lurking in the dark?"    

Tommy


----------



## dbodkin (Sep 9, 2005)

Only when I'm hunting in "Sleepy Hollow"...


----------



## franklinm (Sep 9, 2005)

Lthomas said:
			
		

> I have gotten startled by a covey of quail hundreds of times. I think that there is a big dif between startled and down right skeerd. Anyone can be startled when sudden events unfold in the blink of an eye. A skeerd person is not willing to put himself or herself into those situations. They have let their own minds and imaginations get away with them. Kinda like the black panter thing. Some people are held prisioner by their own imagination.



I tend to agree with this , the cat thing doesn`t bother me but have you ever walked up on a sow with pigs before day , I have and believe me we had ring around the pine tree . if that doesn`t give you a mark in your pant`s nothing will .


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 9, 2005)

You must have some "Headless Horsemen" running around your property!!    

Tommy


----------



## Glenn (Sep 9, 2005)

Yes.....when I am in Bear country.....

No...if I am not....


----------



## holadude (Sep 9, 2005)

Had a pack of yotes about 100 yards away start howling one night on my way out of the stand.  Then about 10 seconds later I stepped on a bird which then flushed out in front of me.  Had to get my shorts cleaned when I got home.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 9, 2005)

There is nothing in the woods or walking that I'm 'afraid of', especially when I'm armed, but yes, I do NOT like NOT being able to see those things I'm not afraid of.    
I generally find myself going to the stand when there's enough light to see a little.  
I'll vote girly man since there's apparently only one person who's voted that and I don't want him to be alone and scared.


----------



## SADDADDY (Sep 9, 2005)

*oh what's that noise...*

oh no it's getting closer...better turn on the flashlight to see what it is...


----------



## HT2 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Jeep.......*

I am extremely scared of the dark!!!!!!!!!!

I can't even sleep at night unless my Cookie Monster night light is on........


----------



## TJay (Sep 9, 2005)

Naw, not afraid of the dark.  Now, sometimes the crawly scaly things that slide around when its dark is another matter.  I have hunted in some pretty thick areas right up until slap dark, only to find out that I left my little light back at camp.  Gives me the willies on the walk out.


----------



## LJay (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm not  really  afraid of the dark, but I've had a couple incidents that scared me silly.  One morning I was a little late, and was hurrying to the stand and stepped right in the middle of a covey of quail. Them rascals flew up all around me 
I could feel the wind off their wings. I tell you what, my heart stopped for a couple of seconds there.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 9, 2005)

Only been scared down in the "Wooly Swamp" down in Jasper County. You always felt like something was watching you. A man killed himself down there years ago and that place give me the willys. Especially when the fog would roll in.


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 9, 2005)

The dark doesn't scare me, snakes on the other hand definitely do! I hate snakes!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 10, 2005)

The only thing that scares me walking back from the stand at dark is the thought that a neighbor might think I'm a deer and take a shot! I always wave my flashlight around-- and if I'm near the edge of my property  I've been know to whistle the "Dukes of Hazard" theme!


----------



## tracker (Sep 10, 2005)

*LJay*

Ljay,

The same thing happened to a friend of mine years ago, except he was walking through an old abandoned cemetery at the time, and one quail actually hit him in the chest as it flushed. He said he had to wait for day light to find his bow, he had thrown it so far!


----------



## sentrysam (Sep 10, 2005)

run this by your noodles,why would you want to go somewhere where you cant see to hunt something thats made for seeing in the dark but cant really see that well dureing the transition of dark to light ,I have run off countless deer going to my stand with a flashlight,finally figured out to sneak thru the woods ,stalk,at daylight ,have killed bookoo bucks doing this,stop,look and listen ,very often,and be quiet.watch your back at all times ,sometimes they get nosey about sounds they cant see and come looking for you.My thoughts exactly,I aint huntn in the dark unless i'm coon huntn,,..too many way s to get hurt too


----------



## Son (Sep 10, 2005)

*Afraid, skeered of the Dark?*

Not this Ol Swamp hunter. Started out in the late forties, Everglades Big Cypress country. Back when there were few to no roads. We camped in the swamp, slept on the ground and hunted before daylight till after dark. Left early to get away from camp before daylight, and would attempt a turkey roosting at dark if sign was found. No flashlight, no gps, only a cowhorn to blow if you need someone to answer for bearings, to help retrieve game etc. 
I have one daughter that'll go anywhere I go, dark, wet, mosquitos etc...My other two kids, probably not...
Just think, I've been lucky, I've only been snake bit twice. Once in an index finger while diving, once on the right elbow while frog gigging. Snake boots wouldn't have helped there.


----------



## woody777 (Sep 10, 2005)

Not much in the woods scares me, but the thought of aliens shinning me while walking in does cross my mind sometimes.  I got a feeling my firearm would be pretty useless.


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 10, 2005)

Not me, I've got a lot of confidence in the firepower of my rifle. I've seen the damage it causes....and it any pretty.


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 10, 2005)

Son, I noticed you are familiar with the Big Cypress area. I live in Naples, Fla. Are you familiar with the Janes Scenic Drive and Turner River Road areas?

I killed my first deer from a swamp buggy on Scenic Drive when I was thirteen. I also did a lot of hunting off Turner River Road.


----------



## Beehaw (Sep 10, 2005)

I have been a little scared a few times seer hunting.  There was an escaped convict that they thought was near where I hunt once; that made for an interesting walk in that morning.

I think the spookiest is when I am duck hunting by myself in my boat.  There have been a lot of times that I was riding in the river alone in total fog, just using a compass or GPS.  That gets very eerie.


----------



## TurkeyProof (Sep 10, 2005)

*Well!!*

If big foot got after you all like he did me you would be as scared as I am of the dark...


----------



## Jriley (Sep 10, 2005)

Yes, sometimes I do get scared. Especially when I'm up a tree and an owl starts up close by. For some reason I'm a little more jumpy until it starts breaking dawn. Once that happens I relax and enjoy the show. What I really hate is when I forget my flashlight. A few times I've tried to walk in with just moonlight and my memory. It has worked, like this morning, but it can get a little spooky.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't get scared in the mornings, it's the evening hunts that scare me. I'm always scared that my light won't work and I'll be lost in the woods all night.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 11, 2005)

Y'all do know these thangs are everywhere?!?!?!

Don't you?!?!?


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Sep 11, 2005)

*Jeff Young*

That is the best one         Now do I need to say anymore Just go back to what Randy said whats to be affarid of in dark be afarid of in the light....But Jeff got the winning one for sure , Oh yes I did for get to vote...


----------



## Harvester (Sep 11, 2005)

*Sometimes*

The only time I was REALLY scared.  Sitting in a tree and the first yote I ever saw hunting came about 40 yards behind me.  After it went into a thicket along the crick, I gave a soft bleet(by mouth) hoping for the return.  after a few minutes I started thinking..............20 minutes of shooting light left and he's probably still in the thicket waiting on me. It was bow season, and I stayed past dark........... I walked to the truck with an arrow in my hand.

Fall fiction series part II in GON might make me think some more also


----------



## Hawg (Sep 11, 2005)

King of the woods.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 11, 2005)

Not scared at all of the dark.I coon hunt 3 or 4 nights a week.If your afraid of the things in the dark.You want coon hunt very long.Now I have been spooked a time or two but afraid NOOOOO!


----------



## Big M (Sep 11, 2005)

only with a fat lady


----------



## ramblinrack (Sep 11, 2005)

absolutey not...BUT...i have a powerful flashlight, a back-up flashlight, an emergency flashlight and...
A WORST-CASE SCENARIO FLASHLIGHT!


----------



## burkecoboy (Sep 11, 2005)

mainly when walking in the woods ecspecially when a stupid owl keeps following me.


----------



## teethdoc (Sep 12, 2005)

If I can see it (day time) I have a fighting chance to kill it, but in the dark it's that eerie feeling that everything can see in the dark but me.  I'm with 'rack on the bright flashlight.


----------



## 7401R (Sep 12, 2005)

Elmo yea !! Why do you think I carry a gun with me?


----------



## TimR (Sep 12, 2005)

I usually do ok unless I kick up a few quail or something.  Reading that fiction series in GON doesn't help matters any.....


----------



## Thunder (Sep 12, 2005)

*Way too funny!*

For me, I'm not afraid of the dark.

On the other hand, like THunter said, going in to the stand before daylight is kind of spooky for me sometimes depending on where.....  On farm country, I never get spooked, but going into the swamp or deep woods where it's real dark....   but coming out after dark no problem. I think it has to do with not being totally awake (until the deer jump, quail flush, ect.) and being fully alert from hunting until dark that makes the difference for me. Coming up on a boar hog in the swamp before daylight with only a bow (this happened a few years ago) and him not giving way, and me not being able to see him except for the flashlight.......   

After dark I am invincable.....I would beat him to death with a stick, but in the morning.....I am in the first available tree!!!


----------



## Walkie Takie (Sep 12, 2005)

*Used to be  ,*

Back in the old' days  , when I started hunting we would go  to the stand 30 + min  before daylight and stay that late after dark  ( no cat eyes or anyhelp ) back then  and I would tell the older guys  don't be playingw/ me or trying to scare me  , ( because when I'am on the ground I've got the 308 on my hip and will shoot anything thay comes by me  )  man those wood were very dark and  deep  and  I was scared back then  ,    now I hunt w some guys  , man you could land a 747  with all the cat eyes  they have to there stands  
   w/t


----------



## coon dawg (Sep 12, 2005)

*I'm always surprised*

at the amount of folks I encounter huntin Canada who are afraid of the dark...........seems the wolves howlin really unnerves 'em.........had to put one dude in his stand EVERY morning. ...........granted, when you're a city boy, 20 miles from a road in itself bothers 'em to a degree........


----------



## Sandman619 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm not afraid of the dark, but I have gotten spooked a few times when I was huntin way down in the "Booger woods".


----------



## slightly grayling (Sep 12, 2005)

*That would depend upon where I am hunting*

On private land....never, but on or adjacent to public land I am spooked some fool will take a "sound shot" at hearing a sound in the woods.  When I was in college a dorm mate was hunting in N. Mississippi and some kid with a  compound bow put a broadhead through his butt cheek on a "sound shot" .  Luckily it missed his femorial artery and he was able to grab the kid and get help. My $0.2
-SG


----------



## ngabearhunter (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm certainly not scared of the dark. I hunt the mountain WMAs (Chestatee, Swallows & Chatt) alot for bears during the archery season and do it alone.
Most of my spots are a good 45 min to 1 hour hike from the truck which takes longer to come out in the dark. This year my scouting/camping trips were non-existent due to work and I have not been  in the mountains since February. 
I went up Friday night by myself and camped out on Chestatee WMA, got up the next morning and found that my "woods senses" were very dull. I kept thinking about all those timber rattler pics on here, and how my snake boots are only 15" and when going straight up a mtn., a snake on a rock hits way above that. It took me a few hours to get used to being there again and get my mind set that I am the "ultimate predator"


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 12, 2005)

Never scared....but startled many times.    I've got a huntin' buddy (madsnooker) who loves to hide and try to scared me on the way out of the woods in the evening.   He got me good a few times.  One time in particular he hid out behind some bushes and, after telling me over the radio that he was at the truck, came running out from behind the bushes blowing his grunt tube!!!   I was carrying a stand at the time and I all but fell to the ground!!!   MORON!!!  LOL

Now, I expect that he is "lying in wait" somewhere.   

Bandy


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 12, 2005)

BANDERSNATCH said:
			
		

> Never scared....but startled many times.    I've got a huntin' buddy (madsnooker) who loves to hide and try to scared me on the way out of the woods in the evening.   He got me good a few times.  One time in particular he hid out behind some bushes and, after telling me over the radio that he was at the truck, came running out from behind the bushes blowing his grunt tube!!!   I was carrying a stand at the time and I all but fell to the ground!!!   MORON!!!  LOL
> 
> Now, I expect that he is "lying in wait" somewhere.
> 
> Bandy


I bet you'd only have to shoot him ONCE for him to quit that.


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Sep 12, 2005)

*darn tootin'*

I have to say I get a little spooked walking into the woods in the dark. The darn spiders that makw their webs across the darn trails is what gets me. No worse feeling than walking into one of those and not knowing where or what kind it is.Or how BIG it is.   Still get up and go anyways though so don't guess I'm that scared. Go ahead and and say it.   Sissy!!!!!!!!!!!!   Just being honest.


----------



## gabowman (Sep 12, 2005)

I aint afraid of the dark.............just what's in it scares me sometimes.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 12, 2005)

Bandy,

That brings back memories. I had forgotten that time. That was one of my better pranks.

If you guys could have seen Bandy's knees buckle and the metal stand on his back go crashing to the ground while he let out the most hair raising scream you have ever heard you would still be laughing.

When I came out of those bushes a half mile from the truck blowing on that grunt tube he just knew he was going to be eaten by a wild gracklin.  HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## Crosshair (Sep 12, 2005)

I learned to hunt in the Everglades years back. I remember years ago on Thanksgiving morning I couldn't get anybody to hunt with me so I went alone. I was in a walk only area called the Loop. Now I was a paratrooper in the Army and they told us we were not scared of anything. Well that was fine until I fell into a gator hole at about 5:30 am on my way to my stand. Even with my 12 guage you couldn't have squeezed a BB in. The pucker factor was tremendous!! That was the last time I walked in the swamp in the dark...unless I was lost but thats a whole nother story.


----------



## t-roy211 (Sep 12, 2005)

I aint scared of nothing in GAs woods unless one of those vines gets caught on my boot and it sounds like something is stepping when i step.  I hope something scares me just so I can kill it!


----------



## Son (Sep 12, 2005)

*Florida Big Cypress country.*

LP, I havn't hunted Lee or Collier counties since 1963, those names don't sound familiar to me. What I can remember is Immokalee, Lake Trafford, Sunniland Grade, Corkscrew Stand, Green Swamp, the Mule Pen and Bonita Springs. We usually turned just below Bonita Springs and went towards Immokalee, then hunted north or south of the road. Usually taking what was called Jones Logging road to the south. We would stay in there for one or two weeks at a time usually in November and December. Killed my first buck down there Nov, 22, 1959. First turkeys in 1963. Then I turned my attention to bowhunting in Osceola County, (Bull Creek), Citrus, (Citrus county), Macon Co. Al. and other management areas in North Florida. I was President of the Florida Bowhunters Council for four years, 70's and early 80's. 
Spent many a day hunting the Big Cypress, eating wild oranges, swamp cabbage, drinking for the ground and eating whatever meat we could kill. Robins and rice, killdeer and rice, rabbit, squirrel, hogs, curlews (some of the best breast meat ever, now illegal) Wish I could go back and do it all over again.


----------



## Crosshair (Sep 12, 2005)

LP, Im very familiar with Turner River. A buddy of mine has a place on Turner River Rd. Or should I say his father in law does. I loved hunting the Cypress. Too many crazy people during gun season though. Now live in Western NC and hunt in Ga.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 12, 2005)

Easy there Madsnooker....  you don't want me telling all these fine folk what you did up in Michigan that cold opening-day morning back in the late 80's!!!!!         Remember?   Gun?   Safety?   

Bandy


----------



## mikel (Sep 12, 2005)

let me be blunt I AINT SKEERED OF NUTTIN!!   'cept my WIFEand that stick she totes 'round


----------



## roadkill (Sep 13, 2005)

*Sometimes!*

But, I have to remind myself that I'm at the top of the foodchain.  It's just not as easy when you're toting a bow instead of a cannon!    As many years as I've been hunting, if there was something out there that could get me, it would have got me by now!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 13, 2005)

t-roy211 said:
			
		

> I aint scared of nothing in GAs woods unless one of those vines gets caught on my boot and it sounds like something is stepping when i step.  I hope something scares me just so I can kill it!


   My favorite so far....


----------



## Browningbowhunter (Sep 13, 2005)

I am with Ducks and Bucks on the spiders thing.  I have dove in on many a hog holed up by some dogs with only a knife but if anything with 8 legs gets on me, stuff starts flyin and in the dark its worse cause it always seems like its comin from every direction.  The webbing is almost as bad as the spider.  As far as being spooked goes, not usually but last Saturday morning a dozen or so turkeys decided to wake up and fly away right over my head way before dark as I was headed to the stand.  I cleared about 10 feet in one step but nooooo... I wasnt scared a bit


----------



## short stop (Sep 13, 2005)

top of the food chain here ---have almost laughed myself hysterical  at a pronounecd  loud mouthexpert  on a public hunt , it was well an 1 hr before daylight as several of us walked down a  logging road  towards our stands and a rat or rabbit ran across loudmouths foot  ---leaving this grown man hollering jumping and throwing his gun in the bushalong withevery thing inhis pack    Claming it to be a snake --after seeing us  laughing  hysterically at him mr big bad afraid of the dark  ''wuss''headed back to the truck -SS


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm only scared of the critters that can spook me in the dark- quail, bedded deer, owls, and even the occasional turkey. The element of surprising me gets me in the dark.


----------



## SPITCAN (Sep 14, 2005)

There ain't nothin worse to me than to run into a big spider web and you wonder if theres something crawlin on you that you can't see! Plus, I have thought about that Blair witch movie a few times when I was in the woods!


----------



## tbasko (Sep 15, 2005)

*Heart attack*

Not until I dang near had a heart attack...was hunting years ago, climbing in a 15' ladder stand and was about 10 ft. up when I was attacked. Dang near had a heart attack until I realized I had wrapped a limb around the stand the night before so I wouldn't have to fight it the next morning while climbing in, it came loose and wacked me in the head...this also changed my underwear from un-scented to scented.


----------



## bubbabuck (Sep 17, 2005)

There are ALOT of Manly Men on here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I have one problem with the Dark......Big Red SPIDERS at face level !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lswoody (Sep 17, 2005)

Sometimes I do. While walking to the stand my mind will start wandering and i'll get a little spooked. About 91 or so I was hunting from the ground in a pine thicket, about 100 yds from a train track . I got there well before light and a mile or so down the track the train was coming and was at a crossing and blew it's whistle. Well the woods came alive with a bunch of coyote howls. I had taken a sleeping bag cause it was real cold that morning and I couldn't get down in that sleeping bag far enough. Some of those howls sounded like they were less than a rocks throw away. It was not 4 or 5 howls, it was like 15-20. Now that was SPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKY!!!!!!! Scott Woody


----------



## CAL (Sep 17, 2005)

Coming out of the woods late one evening,I had walked into an area to shoot doves on the roost.I had stopped and was walking out to my truck.It had gotten dark when I was almost to my truck.I was in tall planted pines and low and behold a game warden stepped out from behind a tree right in my face.I mean I had to move to keep from stepping on him.I guess he thought I was doing something wrong but I told him that when he said his prayers that night to thank his maker for his safety because he came too close to being shot from fright he scared me that bad!I had that 20 ga.right in his face purely out of instinct and nothing else.All of this over just scaring an individual! I have never entertained such an idea but scared will make things happen sometimes that would never happen otherwise!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2005)

I can truthfully say no to that. I enjoy the swamp and its sounds in the night. Coyotes, owls, and all the other critters make a music that is downright soothin` to my soul.


----------



## bull0ne (Sep 17, 2005)

I don't worry about whats in the dark but whatever is out there better worry about me  

I have had two different bears play around with me in the woods,one would come to around 100 yards downwind to snarl-n-growl at me......i think knew not to close the gap any further, but i kept hunting there until the deer moved out because of the bear's noise & scent.

I would rather be in the woods at night without a weapon than to walk the streets of a major city with a glock in every pocket.


----------



## red tail (Sep 17, 2005)

I haven't feared the dark since I was 6 years old. I do have a friend that is 6'2" and about 350#s that is so afraid that he will wait till dawn to go in the woods and come out an hour before dark. We always hunt farther away from the truck so he doesn't walk passed us when he heads for the truck.


----------



## appalacian_trapper (Sep 17, 2005)

In the winter I can go check my traps no problem. But this time of year I hate getting a big fat juicey spider in the face.

creeps me out. So I constantly twirl a stick infront of me.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 17, 2005)

When I was a kid I was terrified of the dark (as my son is now!   ) 

I coon hunted for a few years and hunted nearly every night one summer by myself. Ever since then, I have no fear of the dark. I have heard some things in the woods that spooked me, etc. But as far as being scared just because it is dark, no, not anymore. 

If anything I am more confortable at times in the dark. 


T


----------



## letsgohuntin (Sep 18, 2005)

appalacian_trapper said:
			
		

> ....I hate getting a big fat juicey spider in the face.
> 
> creeps me out. So I constantly twirl a stick infront of me.



Me too... I always wave a stick or something in front of me.

Im not really scared of anything physical in the woods... just when my mind wanders and I think of such things as the Blair Witch Movie or something like that.


----------



## devolve (Sep 18, 2005)

never bothered me untill opening weekend this year. Walking out at dark and had a yote stalk me all the way back to the 4 wheeler(about a 1/2 mile). It was a young one but still bothered me a little. 

--cjc--


----------

